# Do mice have contractions? How long do they last?



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

My heavily pregnant doe keeps sitting in the corners breathing heavily for about 10 seconds then stops for a little while and goes back to acting normal, eating, digging, nest building, then after a while she stops and just sits there and breathes really heavy again! She looks uncomfortable, but not in pain. Are the babies coming? Is this normal? How long does this go on for?


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Pretty sure they do, I have seen this many time. As for how long it last... how long is a piece of string?  Until it ends. Just like human females who ask the same question, no one can really know. I might guess at within 8- 24 hr, but I could be wrong.


----------



## DaisyTailsMousery (Nov 8, 2012)

Well she's having her babies right now  And she left a hole in the nest just big enough for me to watch. It's quite magical


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

Yay! I haven't ever watched any of mine give birth. :mrgreen: 
I don't think I would though, even if they gave me the opportunity. Unless they seemed to want me there (unlikely).


----------

